# WTF



## Braeden P (Jun 7, 2021)

Working on the sg today and the column only moves back and forth 3 inches and it should move 6!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 7, 2021)

Sometimes, that's how it goes.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm thinking it needs some fixing ---


----------



## brino (Jun 7, 2021)

Braeden,

I feel your pain, but unfortunately have no advice.

I am glad the project is in your hands, it is worth saving and you have the smarts and tenacity to figure it out!

-brino


----------



## vincent52100 (Jun 7, 2021)

God knows I’m ignorant to the 4th decimal point but could the problem be something under the table locking the screw. WAG on my part.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 8, 2021)

Sounds like something is HALF a**ed there. Time to pull the table, and take a look see. Bent screw maybe. Mike


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 8, 2021)

I think the screw is to short so I will have to pull the table and loosen some bolts that are rusted and covered in paint!


----------



## rjs44032 (Jun 8, 2021)

Many SGs have stops on both the X axis and Y axis. Check for these before tearing it down. Hope this helps.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 8, 2021)

I would guess you have not found the stop that is stopping the movement.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 8, 2021)

now when I get home time to get covered in grease and goo that covers that machine! and that stuff stinks!


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> now when I get home time to get covered in grease and goo that covers that machine! and that stuff stinks!



....but it's still better than work (or school)!  

-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 8, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> now when I get home time to get covered in grease and goo that covers that machine! and that stuff stinks!


But I suggest you do your homework first before mom stops YOU from moving an inch


----------

